# Fall Leaves



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2011)

That.....................



is one great image!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi 480sparky, thanks for the feedback. Do you think it's good enough to sell prints of? Photography is a hobby for me right now but I'm looking to make it a paying hobby if I can


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2011)

I dunno.... that's not my area of expertise.


----------



## Eric Via (Apr 24, 2011)

*Oh wow I love the colors in this one - it wasn't at all what I expected from the title - and so Iwas pleasantly surprised!  Keep up the great work!


*


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 24, 2011)

The technical execution is great, but I don't think the arrangement of the leaves are the most ideal. Of course I am not saying that you should artificially arrange the leaves to make it look good, just saying that I "wish" the composition is more balanced. Right now the negative space is a bit too strong.


----------



## Davor (Apr 24, 2011)

Despite the arrangement like cow said, i still like this image and love how well the background works with the colors.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 24, 2011)

I would crop it tighter to get rid some leaves that have blown highlights.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Eric 





Eric Via said:


> *Oh wow I love the colors in this one - it wasn't at all what I expected from the title - and so Iwas pleasantly surprised!  Keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 25, 2011)

I see what you're saying about the negative space, a tighter crop might be in order. Thanks





molested_cow said:


> The technical execution is great, but I don't think the arrangement of the leaves are the most ideal. Of course I am not saying that you should artificially arrange the leaves to make it look good, just saying that I "wish" the composition is more balanced. Right now the negative space is a bit too strong.


----------



## Tashyd (Apr 25, 2011)

love love love it!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2011)

In my opinion, the negative space is rather nice. Curios though, is this image cropped from a larger one?



As far as asking if something is sellable...everything is sellable. The question is, can you reach that potential buyer?


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> In my opinion, the negative space is rather nice. Curios though, is this image cropped from a larger one?
> 
> As far as asking if something is sellable...everything is sellable. The question is, can you reach that potential buyer?



Thanks jeweler. This is an older image so it's tough to remember but yes I believe I did crop it to what I thought was a good crop.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice shot for flora, but my calander says we just recently hit Spring.


----------



## mishele (Apr 25, 2011)

It's fall somewhere........=)
Is it sellable to me no......but good luck....=)


----------



## kundalini (Apr 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> It's fall somewhere........=)


 
No, it's 5:00 o'clock somewhere.


(cheers for the change.)


----------



## Scott W (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice shot, I like the black background!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott W said:
			
		

> Nice shot, I like the black background!



Thanks


----------



## pp2910 (Apr 28, 2011)

beautifull !!!


----------



## Frequency (Apr 28, 2011)

What a wonderful color combination!!! a negative element i feel is the linear distribution giving rise to an unnatural geometry; a minor randomization of distribution can make this wonderful


----------

